# Weed Report



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking for Weed Reports from Matagorda to High Island. I know there has to be a few people who see the surf daily. Trying to pin down a spot to head out to Saturday. Have 4X4, new surf reels and will travel .


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Mrdrewt said:


> Looking for Weed Reports from Matagorda to High Island. I know there has to be a few people who see the surf daily. Trying to pin down a spot to head out to Saturday. Have 4X4, new surf reels and will travel .


I've got bad news for you. I've heard that the weed is bad from Matty to Sabine Pass. The beach cam shows good amounts of it on the beach on Bolivar Peninsula. Oscar said it moved in in force at Sea Rim at extreme east McFaddin last weekend.

It sounds like it's that time of year again.


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

I was down on the galveston side a few miles back from san luis pass on sunday. The weed was there but small pieces. I have a rack so it kept most of the weed off my lines but others around me were not so fortunate. The beach looked as bad that day with weed as it does now but then again that was sunday....


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried to cast net mullet around bolivar? They should be in the surf fairly thick by now I would think


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Weed was bad this evening. And no mullet to speak of in hi island


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

willeye said:


> Weed was bad this evening. And no mullet to speak of in hi island


No trout??


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a friend in matagorda right now and the surf is not fishable due to the weed.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got a buddy in galveston. He has been there all week. Was sight casting jacks in 3' of clear water with top waters yesterday. Weed has been coming in waves. He has been able to get some shark lines out for a while and then weed will come in and shut him down for a few hours, but then later it will clear up and he'll be back at it. I'll be joining him saturday. I'll try and get a report up then for anyone wanting to come down later in the weekend.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

I fished Crystal Beach on Bolivar Peninsula today and there was little to no weed. Caught 4 gafftops 3 blacktip and one bull red between 35-40 inches. Water was fairly calm and color wasnt bad


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

I hit Surfside access road #5 this morning and there was very little weed in the surf...not many fish either.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Little to no weed this morning on Galveston west end.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm headed back to Bolivar this morning


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Surfside was full of weed. I couldnt keep a line in the water for more than 2 minutes before it would have 5lbs of weed.Tried access 5,7, and further all with the same result.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

HuntinforTail said:


> I've got a buddy in galveston. He has been there all week. Was sight casting jacks in 3' of clear water with top waters yesterday.


I bet that was fun.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

At Quintana/Bryan beaches, weed is thick and getting thicker. I just walked the shore with the dog and the first cut is basically a floating grape island. Starting to stink a little, too. It is that special time of year.



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reports--gettin out of here in a couple hrs w/ da boat to Sargent--guess I will stay in the ICW this weekend and catch a Tag Red......................I wish!

Wanted to fish the surf---hate the sea weed factor--bummer.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone been to Surfside or SLP in the past day or so? Weed?



Swampus said:


> Thanks for the reports--gettin out of here in a couple hrs w/ da boat to Sargent--guess I will stay in the ICW this weekend and catch a Tag Red......................I wish!
> 
> Wanted to fish the surf---hate the sea weed factor--bummer.


Take the boat out into the surf and fish the weed mats.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Spent another glorious day in Quintana. Grape is intermittent now. Still pulling it in every other cast but not nearly enough of a nuisance to keep us from sacrificing some shrimp and cut mullet. Caught a spec and a sheepie in the twilight incoming surf.

Both were undersized but better than the omnipresent hardheads we spent most of our trip catching.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

